# articolo partitivo: des o de?



## mela999

Ciao a tutti,

una domanda: nella frase: "la terre n'a pas des ressources infinies", va bene il "des" o bisogna usare il "de"?

Grazie a tutti. ciao

mela


----------



## Corsicum

Ciao,
_La terre n'a pas *de* ressources infinies _è ok
_La terre n'a pas *des* ressources infinies _è ok...aussi (EDIT Ajout : à nuancer, voir le débat qui suit, les deux seraient possibles.)

Autres exemples :
_On suppose pour cela *des* ressources infinies qui seraient inépuisables_… è bisogna usare il "des"
_Pour cela il serait nécessaire de disposer *de* ressources infinies... __è _bisogna usare il "de"
_Si la Terre était un espace infini avec __*des* ressources infinies è _bisogna usare il "des"
_Si __la Terre disposait *de* ressources infinies è _bisogna usare il "de"


Ps : Si tu peux, merci de mettre les expressions équivalentes en Italien pour mettre en évidence des différences éventuelles ?


----------



## la fée

Corsicum said:


> Ciao,
> _La terre n'a pas *de* ressources infinies _è ok
> _La terre n'a pas *des* ressources infinies _è ok...aussi


 
Je regrette, je ne suis pas d'accord!
La seule forme correcte et possible est celle avec "de", car il s'agit d'une phrase négative!


----------



## Corsicum

la fée said:


> Je regrette, je ne suis pas d'accord!
> La seule forme correcte et possible est celle avec "de", car il s'agit d'une phrase négative!


Un grand merci pour la correction, c’est ce que j’avais mis initialement uniquement « _de _», puis j’ai ajouté l’autre possibilité « _des_ » par erreur en pensant à tord qu’il y avait une tolérance possible.
….en toute honnêteté je méconnais la règle.


----------



## arceri

Scusate, ma non ho capito la differenza fra "de" e "des" nelle frasi negative o positive. La Fee, puoi spiegarla meglio? Grazie


----------



## brian

Ciao arceri,

direi che _du/de la/des_ si usano nelle frasi positive più o meno come in italiano, solo che a volte il francese vuole l'articolo partitivo dove l'italiano preferisce l'articolo determinativo:

_Ce matin j'ai mangé *du* fromage. = Stamattina ho mangiato *del* formaggio.
Pour faire le risotto il faut *du* fromage italien. = Per fare il risotto ci vuole *il* (del) formaggio italiano._ 

Nelle frasi negative invece si usa (quasi) sempre _de_:

_Je ne mange pas *de* fromage. = Non mangio *il* formaggio.
Il n'y a pas *de* fromage à la maison! = Non c'è (niente) formaggio a casa!_

Eccezione:

_Je n'ai pas vu *le* fromage (dont tu m'as parlé). = Non ho visto *il* formaggio (di cui mi hai parlato)._

In questo caso si tratta di un formaggio specifico, allora si usa l'articolo determinativo.


----------



## mela999

Grazie. Il mio dubbio era sulla frase negativa. Prendo per buona la versione con il "de".

Mela


----------



## la fée

arceri said:


> Scusate, ma non ho capito la differenza fra "de" e "des" nelle frasi negative o positive. La Fee, puoi spiegarla meglio? Grazie


 
Beh, è una regola e come tale va accettata e rispettata: quando un nome plurale è preceduto da un aggettivo, si usa il partitivo "de"!


----------



## brian

la fée said:


> Beh, è una regola e come tale va accettata e rispettata: quando un nome plurale è preceduto da un aggettivo, si usa il partitivo "de"!



Mmmh... qui tu parli di un'altra cosa. Nella frase _La terre n'a pas de ressources infinies_ non si tratta di un nome plurale preceduto da un aggettivo (l'aggettivo viene dopo!), e poi - cosa che è più importante - la frase è negativa, allora è per questo che si usa _de_. Ecco la differenza:

(1) _La terre a *des* ressources (finies)._ <-- _des_ perché la frase non contiene un negativo (e l'aggettivo segue il sostantivo).

(2) _La terre a *de* bonnes ressources._ <-- _de_ perché l'aggettivo precede il sostantivo.

(3) _La terre n'a pas *de* ressources infinies._ <-- _de_ perché la frase è negativa, non perché c'è un aggettivo (dato che l'aggettivo si può togliere e si dovrebbe usare _de_ lo stesso).


----------



## matoupaschat

la fée said:


> Je regrette, je ne suis pas d'accord!
> La seule forme correcte et possible est celle avec "de", car il s'agit d'une phrase négative!


 
Désolé, mais dans ce cas, le "des" se maintient quand la phrase est négative . Dixit "Le bon usage" (Grevisse-Goosse, De Boeck-Duculot, Bruxelles 2007) chapitre III paragraphe 584 C 2°, page 750 :

_Les articles indéfinis ou partitifs se maintiennent_
_* (...)_
_* Si la négation ne porte pas réellement sur le nom :_ "On n'y voyait presque jamais DES barques de pêche" (P.Benoit,Axelle, p.10) _(= On y voyait éventuellement des barques, mais non des barques de pêche)_

C'est bien le cas ici : c'est "infinies" qui est nié, non les ressources . 
Donc : 
"la terre n'a pas des ressources infinies"


----------



## Huginn

_La terre n'a pas *de* ressources infinies _= La terra non ha risorse infinite.
_La terre n'a pas *des* ressources infinies = _La terra non ha delle risorse infinite.

Selon les cas, ces expressions sont toutes les deux acceptables. 
Cependant, elles ont une nuance légèrement differente donc il faut choisir celle la plus appropriée (voir traduction ci-dessus).


----------



## la fée

Je demande pardon à tous! Je me suis trompée! Mais il y a une explication... J'ai tout simplement confondu deux questions... celle-ci et une autre à laquelle j'ai répondu sur "français seulement" qui portait sur l'emploi de "de/des" devant un nom précédé d'un adjectif!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

De fait, si le nom est précédé d'un adjectif (infinies ressources), on utilisera seulement "de" : 
"La terre n'a pas d'infinies ressources" 
"La terre n'a pas des infinies ressources" 
Tanti saluti dal Belgio !


----------



## Corsicum

Pour ne pas faillir à la tradition : 
_Sbaglia anche il prete a dire la messa._
_Sbaglia anche il prete ad altare._
Una buona domenica a tutti !


----------

